# Kahr CW9 +p



## Gomer (Mar 15, 2009)

I just bought my first kahr and I planed on shooting Speer gold dot 124 grain. I naught some gold dot 124gr +p for my xd9 and thought if the gun can handle it I might use +p ammo for my CW9. So is it ok to shoot +p with my CW9? Thank you

Jack


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Kahr will handle +P's fine, for self defense purposes. 

I don't use hot loads for practice, in any gun, though. Higher pressure puts increased stress on the gun, and there is really no need for that when shooting a high volume of practice rounds.


----------

